# Hyatt Beach House Key West purchase question.



## Luis Consuegra (Nov 16, 2018)

Hello Folks, looking for advice and recommendations on an after market purchase at the 
Hyatt Beach House.
As I understand they are all 2Br 2 Bath units I have an opportunity to purchase from a current owner but don’t know what a fare resale price would be. I still do not have the particulars of the unit, what week? Not sure if it’s 1400 points or 2200. I read somewhere that Hyatt last year increased the 1400 point units to 2200 in key west? I know absolutely nothing about The Hyatt timeshare system, truly a novice but I know I want a week in Key west yearly.
Thinking about keeping my boat at the Hurricane hole Marina down the street for the week if I where to do this. 
If I left out something important please let me know and I will respond immediately.
Thanks for any and all help provided!


----------



## bdh (Nov 16, 2018)

Every unit at Beach House is a 2 bd/2 bt.  Some folks like Beach House as its on the quiet side of the island out in New Town - however the vast majority of folks prefer Sunset Harbor due to its Old Town location.  

Hyatt did rejigger the point value in 2017 on the majority of KW weeks to increase the number of points - the amount of the increase varied by which week it was.  Most of the 1400 point weeks became 1880 pt weeks or 2000 pt weeks.  I think the lone winner in the 1400 to 2200 pts increase was week 17. 

Once you know what week is available at Beach House, go here for the point chart: www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/HRCPointsChart_2017.pdf

Once you know what unit number at Beach House, go here for the resort unit layout: www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/HBHphotos/HBH_RoomNumbers.pdf

For Hyatt 101, visit Kal's site: www.bywindkal.com/HVC.htm


----------



## Sapper (Nov 16, 2018)

Also, re your boat, as an owner you might be able to dock at the Hyatt dock on property. There are only a few (four I think) spots, so you might need to reserve in advance. It would help save you some $ at the marina though. 

bdh did a great job giving you info, Kal's site is great. I'd also suggest reading through the Hyatt thread. If you are not looking for a specific week, be sure to get one with a higher point value. Never know when you might want to explore the other Hyatt properties.


----------



## Luis Consuegra (Nov 16, 2018)

bdh said:


> Every unit at Beach House is a 2 bd/2 bt.  Some folks like Beach House as its on the quiet side of the island out in New Town - however the vast majority of folks prefer Sunset Harbor due to its Old Town location.
> 
> Hyatt did rejigger the point value in 2017 on the majority of KW weeks to increase the number of points - the amount of the increase varied by which week it was.  Most of the 1400 point weeks became 1880 pt weeks or 2000 pt weeks.  I think the lone winner in the 1400 to 2200 pts increase was week 17.
> 
> ...


Thank you bdh for your advice,I will look through what you posted.


----------



## Luis Consuegra (Nov 16, 2018)

Sapper said:


> Also, re your boat, as an owner you might be able to dock at the Hyatt dock on property. There are only a few (four I think) spots, so you might need to reserve in advance. It would help save you some $ at the marina though.
> 
> bdh did a great job giving you info, Kal's site is great. I'd also suggest reading through the Hyatt thread. If you are not looking for a specific week, be sure to get one with a higher point value. Never know when you might want to explore the other Hyatt properties.


Sapper, I knew that the property has a Dock but didn’t know I could keep the boat there for the week,
That would be great, Hurricane Hole would cost about $450 for the week. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Sapper (Nov 17, 2018)

Luis Consuegra said:


> Sapper, I knew that the property has a Dock but didn’t know I could keep the boat there for the week,
> That would be great, Hurricane Hole would cost about $450 for the week. Thanks for the advice!



Check with the property manager. There were certainly people keeping their boats there for multiple days the last time we were there.


----------



## Luis Consuegra (Nov 17, 2018)

Sapper said:


> Check with the property manager. There were certainly people keeping their boats there for multiple days the last time we were there.


I called today, they said they have a 24ft slip and 2 or 3 18 ft slips. The use of the slips is free but the storage of the boat trailer is $10 a day which I am ok with. A hell of a lot less than hurricane hole marina.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 18, 2018)

Luis Consuegra said:


> I called today, they said they have a 24ft slip and 2 or 3 18 ft slips. The use of the slips is free but the storage of the boat trailer is $10 a day which I am ok with. A hell of a lot less than hurricane hole marina.



Cool. Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Luis Consuegra (Nov 18, 2018)

Ok, I now have more info. Purchase price is negligible, under $1000 . Silver unit with 1400 points week 
37. My concern is if this will pass ROFR, I was told Hyatt is not exercising ROFR much. I also don’t know 
If their is a special assessment coming up, does anyone know if there is? My intention is to use it every year and not rent or exchange for other places. I know the waters off Key West with my boat and it would be bliss for us to be there a week a year. Thanks for any help and I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Nov 18, 2018)

Luis Consuegra said:


> Ok, I now have more info. Purchase price is negligible, under $1000 . Silver unit with 1400 points week
> 37. My concern is if this will pass ROFR, I was told Hyatt is not exercising ROFR much. I also don’t know
> If their is a special assessment coming up, does anyone know if there is? My intention is to use it every year and not rent or exchange for other places. I know the waters off Key West with my boat and it would be bliss for us to be there a week a year. Thanks for any help and I have my fingers crossed.


They usually dont buy back 1400 pts. You should be good.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 18, 2018)

I don't think they are able to ROFR anything right now even if they wanted to. It will be a different story at the start of next year. 

No special assessment to my knowledge. I received my 2019 dues, and nothing in there out of the ordinary.


----------



## Luis Consuegra (Nov 18, 2018)

Sapper said:


> I don't think they are able to ROFR anything right now even if they wanted to. It will be a different story at the start of next year.
> 
> No special assessment to my knowledge. I received my 2019 dues, and nothing in there out of the ordinary.


Sapper, thank you for your insight, keeping my fingers crossed. If this doesn’t go through, I’ll keep looking till I get In.
Thanks Again!!


----------



## Luis Consuegra (Nov 20, 2018)

Ok, deal is done. Sending out paperwork tomorrow to Hyatt for ROFR. Question, I’m happy with the week I bought but what is the process to exchange my week at the same property for another silver week? And is it difficult to do?


----------



## Luis Consuegra (Nov 20, 2018)

I’ve been following Hyatt and Bluegreen for a while. Do Hyatt owners have a Facebook page like bluegreen to communicate with each other?
Thanks for all your insight, learning the system!!


----------



## bdh (Nov 20, 2018)

There is a Hyatt Facebook page and a Hyatt Yahoo Group, however this TUG forum easily has the most Hyatt activity/information.

If you don't want to use your deeded week, you can do an internal exchange for other weeks as well as other properties.  How easy that is depends on how far in advance you make the request and what week/property your requesting.  The Hyatt program does not lend itself to last minute exchanges and there are a lot of weeks and properties that you will not be able to exchange into due to the 1400/1300 pt (see below paragraph) value of the week you're purchasing.  IE: the vast majority of Key West weeks are 1880 to 2200 pts - while you can't exchange into into those weeks for a full week, you could opt to utilize partial week reservations or downsize to a 1 bd in lieu of a 2 bd.  The issue you'll have with downsizing is that Beach House only has 2 bd units - so in Key West, Sunset Harbor is the only location that has studios, 1 bd and 2 bd units.  However, based on your comments, having the dock at Beach House is a key component of your intended use.

I'd suggest you verify what week and point value are being sold as something is amiss with the Beach House week you're pursuing.  Week 37 is a Bronze week and is worth 1300 pts.  The Silver weeks worth 1400 pts are weeks 32, 33, 34, 35 and 39.  Beach House Bronze weeks worth 1300 pts are 36, 37 and 38.  If the week being purchased is 1400 pts, your potential weeks for exchange at the Beach House are 32 thru 39 - if the week is 1300 pts, your potential weeks for exchange at Beach House are only 36-38. Here's a link to the Hyatt week/point chart: http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/HRCPointsChart_2017.pdf  On page 1, at the top of the page, find the "Beach House" column - at the left side of the page, find the "Silver/Bronze" rows - where the column and rows intersect are the weeks/points in question.

If you're ok with being limited to Beach House Sept weeks, proceed with the purchase - if you'd like to visit Beach House in months other than Sept, I'd suggest buying a different/higher point value week.


----------



## Luis Consuegra (Nov 20, 2018)

bdh said:


> There is a Hyatt Facebook page and a Hyatt Yahoo Group, however this TUG forum easily has the most Hyatt activity/information.
> 
> If you don't want to use your deeded week, you can do an internal exchange for other weeks as well as other properties.  How easy that is depends on how far in advance you make the request and what week/property your requesting.  The Hyatt program does not lend itself to last minute exchanges and there are a lot of weeks and properties that you will not be able to exchange into due to the 1400/1300 pt (see below paragraph) value of the week you're purchasing.  IE: the vast majority of Key West weeks are 1880 to 2200 pts - while you can't exchange into into those weeks for a full week, you could opt to utilize partial week reservations or downsize to a 1 bd in lieu of a 2 bd.  The issue you'll have with downsizing is that Beach House only has 2 bd units - so in Key West, Sunset Harbor is the only location that has studios, 1 bd and 2 bd units.  However, based on your comments, having the dock at Beach House is a key component of your intended use.
> 
> ...


Thank You bdh, I posted the week incorrectly,my week is 39 not 37. Being able to exchange for weeks 32 to 38 is perfect for us, both of our birthdays fall within those weeks. I also wouldn’t mind a 1 Br unit at Hyatt Sunset one year or 2.


----------



## AJCts411 (Nov 20, 2018)

Luis Consuegra said:


> Thank You bdh, I posted the week incorrectly,my week is 39 not 37. Being able to exchange for weeks 32 to 38 is perfect for us, both of our birthdays fall within those weeks. I also wouldn’t mind a 1 Br unit at Hyatt Sunset one year or 2.



I bought a week39 (at Sunset), to use. It's a great time with the smaller crowds. Still busy but seems we can always get into a place.   Beach House while away from the Duval action certainty still  has advantages being located so close to Stock Island, there are some good restaurants, bars and such. 
 Sunset units are two bedroom, two bedroom lock outs and a one bedroom (#412, not sure if there is more).    Good luck with ROFR


----------



## Keiki (Jan 3, 2019)

Haven’t posted about this purchase in a while.
Hyatt never responded to ROFR within the 30 day window, process is underway and in the title companies hands.
Question, what is Hyatt charging for the transfer? I believe it’s $500 but not sure.
Anyone out their know?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 3, 2019)

Keiki said:


> Haven’t posted about this purchase in a while.
> Hyatt never responded to ROFR within the 30 day window, process is underway and in the title companies hands.
> Question, what is Hyatt charging for the transfer? I believe it’s $500 but not sure.
> Anyone out their know?
> Thanks in advance!



Congrats what did you purchase and that is exciting that HYATT did not ROFR your purchase...


----------



## Keiki (Jan 3, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Congrats what did you purchase and that is exciting that HYATT did not ROFR your purchase...


I’m purchasing week 39, at the Hyatt beach house Key West Fl.


----------



## breezez (Jan 3, 2019)

Keiki said:


> Haven’t posted about this purchase in a while.
> Hyatt never responded to ROFR within the 30 day window, process is underway and in the title companies hands.
> Question, what is Hyatt charging for the transfer? I believe it’s $500 but not sure.
> Anyone out their know?
> Thanks in advance!


$650


----------

